# Stethoscope earpieces



## rhan101277 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a cardiology III stethoscope, I think the earpieces are to big.  I can fit them in my ear, but it hurts a little.  Where can I by some smaller ones, or maybe some squishy ones like earplugs that I can change out.  I tried to google but didn't find anything.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I have a cardiology III stethoscope, I think the earpieces are to big.  I can fit them in my ear, but it hurts a little.  Where can I by some smaller ones, or maybe some squishy ones like earplugs that I can change out.  I tried to google but didn't find anything.



Same place you bought your scope :] Or try allheart.com (that is, if EVERYTHING on their website isn't backordered two weeks. Boooo.) Or Littmann.com. 

A friend of mine uses these and loves them:
http://www.quickmedical.com/drg/eartips.html 

Try a google search for "Stethoscope Replacement Ear Tips"


----------



## reaper (Feb 9, 2009)

Like Sasha pointed out. Try DRG's website. Their ear tips are gel filled and the most cofortable you will find. They should fit on the Littman's without a problem.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 9, 2009)

there are also attachments to work around hearing aids. My husband had to get those.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 9, 2009)

3M Littmann website for parts
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Littmann/stethoscope/

All Heart uniforms

http://www.allheart.com/littmannstethoscopes.html


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 9, 2009)

When looking at earpieces, look at the thread count. Littmann and other earpieces are not always compatible.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 9, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> When looking at earpieces, look at the thread count. Littmann and other earpieces are not always compatible.



Threadcount is VERY important. Mine are Egyptian 350 thread count. Very soft and yet durable.....lol. Seriously tho. Vent has a point. Be sure the new ones you get work with your set.


----------



## reaper (Feb 9, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> When looking at earpieces, look at the thread count. Littmann and other earpieces are not always compatible.




The DRG ear pieces are rubber on the threads. So they will thread onto any scope that has threads on it.


----------

